# Recording dates



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, greetings from Peru. Is it just me, or am I the only one interested (obsessed) with the exact recording dates of several music pieces. Case in point, it's difficult to find that info on old Soviet bloc recordings (Melodiya, Hungaroton, Supraphon). Any members willing to share this interest?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

AKILEGO said:


> Hi everyone, greetings from Peru. Is it just me, or am I the only one interested (obsessed) with the exact recording dates of several music pieces. Case in point, it's difficult to find that info on old Soviet bloc recordings (Melodiya, Hungaroton, Supraphon). Any members willing to share this interest?


Recording dates are absolutely required and particularly in the case of historical reissues.
But you surprise me, I have in front of me an LP from Supraphon of Yvonne Loriod playing her husband's music:
Reveil des Oiseaux, Oiseaux Exotiqes and La Bousecarle. The sleeve states it was recorded in the House of Artists in Prague in 1967 and gives the recording engineers name and the cover artist. I've always found that Supraphon supplies this info.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with Mr Moody, most if not all of my Mel, Sup and Hung LPs have dates on them when I did a random check!

Can You supply info of disc's that don't!

/ptr


----------



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

I mean by exact date at least the month (and if possible the day) of the recording year. I agree that most of those LPs have the year info. However, take any Archiv issue and you'll find the exact recording date (y/m/d) available on the sleeve. Back to the Soviet products, here are some that are still a mystery to me:
Melodiya 01901 02 Gyorgy Kosa Trio 1958?
" CM 03849 50 Glinka Vocal works 1965?
" C10 1005409 Music of the time of Peter I 1971?
" C 01685 6 Tchaikovsky Conc. piano No 2 1960?
Any suggestion?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

AKILEGO said:


> I mean by exact date at least the month (and if possible the day) of the recording year. I agree that most of those LPs have the year info. However, take any Archiv issue and you'll find the exact recording date (y/m/d) available on the sleeve. Back to the Soviet products, here are some that are still a mystery to me:
> Melodiya 01901 02 Gyorgy Kosa Trio 1958?
> " CM 03849 50 Glinka Vocal works 1965?
> " C10 1005409 Music of the time of Peter I 1971?
> ...


Enlighten me--why is the exact day particularly important ?


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I obsess over recording dates, but mainly for jazz and other improvised music, and not as much for classical. Each performance of improvised music seems to me the like the spontaneous creation of something new (even if it's based on a common form or composition, or is one of several takes in a studio recording), thus the exact day of the recording seems relevant (at least to me it does). With classical, even allowing for differences in interpretation, the goal seems more to reproduce a work rather than to make something new.

Of course there are exceptions in each category. What I've written above is just a rough idea.

When I rip music to my computer, I do record the recording date whenever it's available, regardless of genre. But I'm less disappointed when the liner notes lack the recording date for classical music than for other types of music I listen to.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

AKILEGO said:


> Melodiya 01901 02 Gyorgy Kosa Trio 1958?
> " CM 03849 50 Glinka Vocal works 1965?
> " C10 1005409 Music of the time of Peter I 1971?
> " C 01685 6 Tchaikovsky Conc. piano No 2 1960?


I emailed a friend of mine that is an avid Melodiya collector but he replied that beyond the year he had no information on these four, and myself I also stopped at the year for everything that is not a live recording, then I try to get the exact date...
Sorry for the no show!

/ptr


----------



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

It gets worse with Hungaroton. I have no clue to the recording date of:
Hungaroton HCD 31039 Bartok 2 pianos concerto Pasztory & Tusa, Sandor conducting 1968?
" HCD 12105 Liszt misc. songs Solyom-Nagy, Korodi conducting 1986?
" HCD 12197 Verdi misc. songs Takacs & Falvai 1980?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I agree that recording dates are important. I usually supply them with my TC Current Listening posts. 

I have them for each recording in my software inventory. Only a handful are comprised of educated guesses, after Google searches and other searches yielded nothing specific.

Occasionally, liner notes only hint at dates. Re Russian recs., sometimes Alto and Regis reissues supply more information than shown with previous editions.

Websites CD Universe and Arkiv Music sometimes have recording dates not easily seen elsewhere.

One current bone to pick for me, are Ts'ong's recs. on Meridian. They're often sparse with recording info.

I also like info on recording engineers and producers, and recording equipment, setups used. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

moody said:


> Enlighten me--why is the exact day particularly important ?


For just one example, when an artist has more than one recording of a work, sometimes not on a conventional label.

Related:

http://www.trovar.com/str/discs/

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I find it odd that performers are not often credited unless they're a featured soloist, or if it's just a few people playing some chamber piece.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

apricissimus said:


> I find it odd that performers are not often credited unless they're a featured soloist, or if it's just a few people playing some chamber piece.


I've always considered jazz exceptional (actually, above and beyond) in this regard. Though it's been my impression that classical music listing isn't quite as good, it's not bad. Unless we think of generic recs. from decades ago which were anonymous for a reason. Or, every member of a symphony orchestra that's not named.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> It gets worse with Hungaroton. I have no clue to the recording date of:
> Hungaroton HCD 31039 Bartok 2 pianos concerto Pasztory & Tusa, Sandor conducting 1968?
> " HCD 12105 Liszt misc. songs Solyom-Nagy, Korodi conducting 1986?
> " HCD 12197 Verdi misc. songs Takacs & Falvai 1980?


I´ve got LP versions:
Bartok: says P 1969, in the Bartok Complete Works LP edition, released later
Liszt Songs: the original; cover says P 1986, but LP label 1989. 
Verdi Songs: the original; cover says P 1980, same for LP label.


----------

